# Somewhere in rural North Norfolk (Part 2)



## hamishsfriend (May 31, 2011)

The following description comes from somebody who appears to have spent some time in this straggling village: "Who could live in a place like this, where the last bus would run at 9.00 at night and you'd end up walking home across the fields in darkness. A curious place, inhabited on one side of the road by scrap yards guarded by chained dogs." 







After the family who had farmed here was forced out of business, the farmhouse, the buildings and the adjoining land became part of a scrap yard that, according to local knowledge, enjoyed a thriving business in the 1970s. With the introduction of tougher regulations, however, car breakers found survival increasingly difficult, and after a long struggle the business closed, along with many others.































What remains on the land to this day are the many cars, tractors, horse boxes, buses and trucks, not to mention the plethora of car parts, switches and wires that they contained, and, of course, the tyres they arrived on. The vehicles can be found parked in shady groves, sprouting brambles and nettles. Many more have been arranged in rows along field boundaries, forming effective barriers where stock fences have long since started to rot, between pastures where cattle still graze. Officially, land and premises are being used 'for storage'.




































Guard dogs no longer reside here but the nettles are doing quite an effective job, and there is no shortage of fierce warning signs. This one made me smile.






See also Part 1:
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=190548#post190548[/ame]


----------



## night crawler (May 31, 2011)

Great report, love both of them.


----------



## Snips86x (May 31, 2011)

Great collection of images!


----------



## oldscrote (May 31, 2011)

I like this.thanks for sharing

Some information on Floataire

http://tractors.wikia.com/wiki/Floataire

I reckon the last one is an old Scammel Scarab

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scammell_Scarab[/ame]


----------



## Andymacg (May 31, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> I like this.thanks for sharing
> 
> Some information on Floataire
> 
> ...





the last one is a Douglas 4x4 timber winch conversion of a Commer , and the only reason i know that is as my grandad used to have one the same on his farm in the highlands


----------



## alex76 (May 31, 2011)

Nice one mate yeah both are cool great find and shots


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 31, 2011)

Many thanks for both your infos, *oldscrote* and *Andymacg*.


----------



## banshee (May 31, 2011)

got anymore of the mk1 cortina ? scrapyards like that were better than any funfair  hours of free rummaging fun


----------



## kathyms (May 31, 2011)

*scrap yard*

brilliant reports thank you. its nice to see something diferant. i cant work out what some off the bits are but interesting all the same.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jun 1, 2011)

banshee said:


> got anymore of the mk1 cortina ?



I'll have a look through my originals, if I find some I'll add them here.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jun 1, 2011)

kathyms said:


> brilliant reports thank you. its nice to see something diferant. i cant work out what some off the bits are but interesting all the same.



Thank you. I can't work out what some of the bits are either. Lol


----------



## manof2worlds (Jun 1, 2011)

Great post Evelyn - guess where I'm heading next week ;-)


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 1, 2011)

This reminds me of a site I went to recently. Something interesting about looking around old vehicles.

Thanks for posting


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jun 1, 2011)

manof2worlds said:


> Great post Evelyn - guess where I'm heading next week ;-)



Thanks. Hmmmmm, that's a difficult one - I cannot possibly guess where on earth you could be heading. Lol


----------



## jayeastanglia (Jun 2, 2011)

nice intreasting vehicles by the looks of it..will have to go look sometime in the future when i am next up in norfolk..can u pm me where this place is..would love to take a few pics of the old lorrys


----------

